# Scissortail Rasbora - Rasbora trilineata



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

COMMON NAME-- Scissortail Rasbora
SCIENTIFIC NAME-- Rasbora trilineata
DISTRIBUTION-- Southeast Asia in slow moving rivers and streams 
HABITAT-- Medium plant cover. Prefer plants with broad leafs.
SIZE-- Maximum 4 inches
TANK SIZE-- 10+ gallon with 4 or more fish.
DIET-- Will eat most foods suitable for tropical community fish.
TANK ZONE-- Middle to Upper
TEMPERAMENT-- Community, peaceful. Shoaling fish.
CHEMISTRY: 
Temperature: 73F - 78F
pH: 6.5 - 7.5
PHOTOPERIOD-- Low amounts of light will aid in breeding.
LIFESPAN-- About 5 to 6 years
PHYSICAL DESCRIPTION-- The defining feature of the scissortail rasbora, is its forked, black and white caudal fin. When it swims the caudal fin makes an opening and closing motion, making it look like a pair of scissors.








SEXES-- Females will be slightly larger than males. Females will be slightly rounder when viewed from above.
HABITS-- Shoaling fish. It will group up with other rasboras, and will often even school with them. 
SPAWNING NOTES-- Egg-layer. Low light and a drop in pH can induce breeding. Plant the tank with many broad leaf plants. Remove the eggs immediately after spawning to prevent them from being eaten. Eggs will hatch in 28 to 30 hours.


----------

